# Dream Team PB: "Who do I WISH I could meet in person?"



## Christusregnat (Jan 18, 2010)

Okay, so I'd like to create my first poll; never done this before, so hope it works. I want you to pick five for a dream team of PBers to meet, that you haven't met yet.


----------



## etexas (Jan 18, 2010)

Can I say BAWB 5 Times????


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 18, 2010)

oh, and I cheated!

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------




etexas said:


> Can I say BAWB 5 Times????


 
Well, since I cheated, I can't really prevent the likes a YOU from doing so!


----------



## Adam's Eve (Jan 18, 2010)

I cannot in good conscience vote in this poll... who is the chauvinist pig who created the poll?? Where are all the women???

---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------

Oh, I forgot to say, "I love you, babe!"


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 18, 2010)

Adam's Eve said:


> I cannot in good conscience vote in this poll... who is the chauvinist pig who created the poll?? Where are all the women???


 
Woman! You betta check yo sewf fowe yuh reck yoe sewf! 

I know your boss! PLUS (and this is saying a lot for me), I gave you TWO spots to write in about kittens!


----------



## etexas (Jan 18, 2010)

I was first on the list! I SO rock!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam's Eve (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey! Not fair! You're not supposed to know about that!


----------



## etexas (Jan 18, 2010)

Adam's Eve said:


> Hey! Not fair! You're not supposed to know about that!


Know what! I rock? I knew it before the poll!!!


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Adam's Eve (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry, that was in response to Adam... I guess we need to meet you to find out....


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 18, 2010)

Trust me, the whole "yeaaaah baby" thing was to trap him in his ego. Moo oo ahhh ahhh ahhhhhh!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 18, 2010)

Rev. Winzer gets my vote.

AMR


----------



## Ne Oublie (Jan 18, 2010)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Rev. Winzer gets my vote.
> 
> AMR


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 18, 2010)

If meeting Ruben is the only way that I can meet Heidi, then I want to meet Ruben.


----------



## larryjf (Jan 18, 2010)

Some of the unlisted ones that i would vote for...
Matthew Winzer (armourbearer)
Steve Rafalsky (Jerusalem Blade)
Ken Klein (KMK)
Martin Marsh (PresbyDane)


----------



## etexas (Jan 18, 2010)

Adam's Eve said:


> Sorry, that was in response to Adam... I guess we need to meet you to find out....


Sara... I was SO messing with you...your comment was a little vague...thus leaving room for my .......shameless self-promotion.... Sorry!

---------- Post added at 09:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 AM ----------




Christusregnat said:


> Trust me, the whole "yeaaaah baby" thing was to trap him in his ego. Moo oo ahhh ahhh ahhhhhh!


 Sure me Boyo!!! My thinking is you meant that from the bottom of your heart!


----------



## Ne Oublie (Jan 18, 2010)

> shameless self-promotion



etexas.....you may want to use a more suitable suffix on the word "shame" here, something that works better with "self-promotion".


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 18, 2010)

Their not on the board anymore... Andrew Myers and Paul Manata.


----------



## etexas (Jan 18, 2010)

Ne Oublie said:


> > shameless self-promotion
> 
> 
> 
> etexas.....you may want to use a more suitable suffix on the word "shame" here, something that works better with "self-promotion".


 Robert! You pipe down over there. What I did was PERFECT. My "ALI" voice: I am....the greatest! (Not to derail but one of my sports stations was running a bunch of awesome Ali clips from some more famous bouts, ANd had plenty of his "pre-fight"...get pumped up...trash talk.....


----------



## Ivan (Jan 18, 2010)

RC Sproul, Al Mohler, John Piper


----------



## etexas (Jan 18, 2010)

Ivan said:


> RC Sproul, Al Mohler, John Piper


 Ivan....man....they are all suspended! Hooligan's!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 18, 2010)

etexas said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > RC Sproul, Al Mohler, John Piper
> ...



Their names are mentioned enough here that they are honorary members. In April I will meet all of them, along with other luminaries.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 18, 2010)

larryjf said:


> Some of the unlisted ones that i would vote for...
> 
> Martin Marsh (PresbyDane)


 
HOW could I forget Martian Mart!?


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 18, 2010)

There are so many, I would kind of feel like a jerk mentioning some and not others. I would be glad to meet anyone.

My answer is: "Yes."


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 18, 2010)

I want to meet everyone on the board but the problem with actually meeting them is that the mystique is ruined. People seem so much bigger than life on the board but in real life you see that they are just normal folks. The exception would be Ivan, he really IS eight feet tall and flames come out of his eyes.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 18, 2010)

Everyone seems normal in real life . . . except for you, right Bob? I don't want to remove the poster of you from my wall! I wake up each morning and say, "Mmm hmm. Now that's a man with perdy hair." Very inspirational.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 18, 2010)

So far Joshua is in the lead with 7 votes. C'mon people!


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 18, 2010)

I picked "third party" because I want to meet Bill Brown ("Herald").


----------



## Michael (Jan 18, 2010)

Joshua said:


> He simply found, at one section of time, the phrase _rat brains!_ to be humorous. That time, however, has passed. It is funny no more.


Way to go Josh. You broke it.


----------



## Berean (Jan 18, 2010)

Joshua said:


> I'm really quite boring and all things uneventful "happen" with me.



You're also quite pale these days. Get out in the sunshine. It should help your complexion.


----------



## gene_mingo (Jan 18, 2010)

I selected every option on the poll. I did not want to skew the results and was a bit miffed that I was not an option, seeing how I have always wanted to meet myself...


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 18, 2010)

Joshua said:


> It needs to be pointed out that Josh does not cook rat brains, nor does he eat them. He finds such a thought disgusting.


 
Denial a'int just a river in Egypt. We know how they do it down in Dixie!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 18, 2010)

In no particular order and with some people missing..
larryjf
Berean
christusregnat
armourbearer
Bawb
Jerusalemblade
Contra mundum
py3ak
BackwoodsPresbytarian

and many others that I have now forgotten
(and to the women that might find me chauvanistic I will say, that I would wish to meet all the PB`s godly women, but I am not sure my eyes could bare to behold so much beauty)


----------



## etexas (Jan 18, 2010)

Berean said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really quite boring and all things uneventful "happen" with me.
> ...


 Norm...I am also worried about Josh...we need to send him to a spa...get him vitamins...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 18, 2010)

I can't choose. I want to meet you all and just hang on your knecks with an embrace of loving kindness. Time and Distance seem to be the enemy though. I live close to Ruben and Heidie and don't see them but every 3 months probably right now. 

Life can be hard and joyful. I just want everyone to be encouraged to know the love of a divine, loving Saviour. The happiness and contentment that He brings is beyond measure. Thankfully he gives us all each other for getting to know Himself also. We are his living epistles written so that we can know him. 

I can't choose a limited number.



> (2Co 3:1) Do we begin again to commend ourselves? or need we, as some others, epistles of commendation to you, or letters of commendation from you?
> 
> (2Co 3:2) Ye are our epistle written in our hearts, known and read of all men:
> 
> ...


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 18, 2010)

> I want to meet everyone on the board but the problem with actually meeting them is that the mystique is ruined. People seem so much bigger than life on the board but in real life you see that they are just normal folks. The exception would be Ivan, he really IS eight feet tall and flames come out of his eyes.



Bob, are we still up for breakfast some day?

Also, Pastor Klein to talk about adoptions, Bob the same, Bill Brown to talk about radios, Josh for a hug, Margaret to get together with the kids, Ruben and Heidi to just because they are the beautiful people of the PB, Randy to hang out with for a beer, Rich to see if he's actually real, Pastor Underwood to have a beer, talk firearms, and hang out with the family, Andrew T to chat in general, Andrew D to talk about married life, Jenny to talk Scotland with, Adam to have a glass of wine with (at his place), Jessica to talk kids with, KL and Christoffer to have blood pancakes with, William and Pastor Lewis to talk shop with, Pastor Winzer to chat with and find out how to keep that grin on one's face at all time, Tim and Anna to see what it's like to live in KY, Brad and Mindy for a BBQ (Withnells too), Ivan and Pergy to see what we can't do about them becoming a paedo (Bill should be there too), the Turners for coffee, Mr McFadden for an In-and-Out Burger, I'll have Max over for a poll on how to increase one's post count, and since the kids are needing to get to bed and I have to stop, the rest of you over for dinner (we'll just set a few extra places!)

(I wanted to try to get 90% plus in there, but the kids do really need to get to bed).


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 18, 2010)

I didn't want to name names for fear of missing someone but because he has been absent lately I will say Joe Johnson (Wannabee). Names we haven't seen for a while are easily forgotten, but he seems like a really neat guy.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes! The preacherboy! (My excuse is that I just ran out of time, but I know I would have missed a bunch of fine folks any way you cut it...)


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 18, 2010)

I've already met him, Bill Brown - Herald.

Though I'd consider it a joy, privilege, and honor to meet any of you. 


Well.... almost any of you.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 18, 2010)

There are folks that tend to be more "quiet" on the board who seem to be fascinating people, such as VictorBravo (Raymond Victory Bottomly). But again, I'm trying to not name names. Others with "loud" internet personalities are easier to remember.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 18, 2010)

BobVigneault said:


> The exception would be Ivan, he really IS eight feet tall and flames come out of his eyes.



Bob is right. That's why it's best to feed me and give me beer when you meet me. Then I'm less likely to eat you.


----------



## Honor (Jan 18, 2010)

man i am vain... I checked this thread to see if I was on the poll hehehehehe... 
so Ivan even if we feed you and give you beer there is still a chance of getting eaten? what are my odds? I want to know that before I buy the beer


----------



## Ivan (Jan 18, 2010)

Honor said:


> so Ivan even if we feed you and give you beer there is still a chance of getting eaten? what are my odds? I want to know that before I buy the beer



Depends on the beer.


----------



## Honor (Jan 18, 2010)

and your favorite would be????


----------



## Brian Withnell (Jan 19, 2010)

I put in unnamed third and fourth party: Rich and Bruce. Of all I would think Rich is the most likely that I'd meet, given he is a Northern Virginia resident as am I.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 19, 2010)

Honor said:


> and your favorite would be????


 
There are a few beers...and few no the secret.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 19, 2010)

I find these types of 'popularity' polls offensive. They have the potential to hurt feelings and activate the most base and narcissistic attitudes in the best of people. This poll is not edifying or encouraging and therefore if I don't take a commanding lead real soon then I am going to close this thread. Furthermore, if I don't win by at least 4 votes then I will physically delete it. Someone needs to stand up for humility and take the high road here and not surprisingly... it will be me.


----------



## etexas (Jan 19, 2010)

BobVigneault said:


> I find these types of 'popularity' polls offensive. They have the potential to hurt feelings and activate the most base and narcissistic attitudes in the best of people. This poll is not edifying or encouraging and therefore if I don't take a commanding lead real soon then I am going to close this thread. Furthermore, if I don't win by at least 4 votes then I will physically delete it. Someone needs to stand up for humility and take the high road here and not surprisingly... it will be me.


Shush that whining!! I posted I wanted to hang out with 5 Bawbs...just as long as the are not in "sync" the chat from Bawbs #1-5 would each do their own thing...


----------



## Richard King (Jan 19, 2010)

Well I suppose Josh in Dallas would be the most likely one for me to meet.
But only if I could meet him and one of his many many highly researched and tested eateries.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 19, 2010)

Richard, that's a great idea because Josh is a packaged deal in that you get to meet Surmon at the same time. (Unless Josh is current on his meds of course, then he'd be alone... sadly.)


----------



## Herald (Jan 19, 2010)

Richard King said:


> Well I suppose Josh in Dallas would be the most likely one for me to meet.
> But only if I could meet him and one of his many many highly researched and tested eateries.



I've met Josh, twice. I'm not allowed to meet any other PB'ers unless I get Josh's expressed written permission.


----------



## Herald (Jan 19, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> I picked "third party" because I want to meet Bill Brown ("Herald").



Tim,

I'm honored. I'll PM you directions to the home. I normally am allowed free time on Saturdays and after my shock therapy sessions. Maybe you can sit in on the water folding class that Bawb teaches.


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 19, 2010)

I would be happy to share a few beers and the craic with any of my PB brothers. 

To start mentioning particular names would be invidious.


----------



## etexas (Jan 19, 2010)

Richard Tallach said:


> I would be happy to share a few beers and the craic with any of my PB brothers.
> 
> To start mentioning particular names would be invidious.


Oh you can mention names....invidious is ONLY bad in Perth!


----------



## JBaldwin (Jan 19, 2010)

PresbyDane said:


> In no particular order and with some people missing..
> larryjf
> Berean
> christusregnat
> ...


 
That is one smart man!

There are too many people on this board that I want to meet, so I voted for the unnamed 4th party contestant. I have already met Tim and Anna


----------



## etexas (Jan 19, 2010)

JBaldwin said:


> PresbyDane said:
> 
> 
> > In no particular order and with some people missing..
> ...


J..........I am indeed hurt! I thought we were friends....yet...I am not seeing my name on your list! I will have a tear drenched pillow tonight. Runs off....sobbing (with a side order of blubbering.)


----------



## JBaldwin (Jan 19, 2010)

etexas said:


> JBaldwin said:
> 
> 
> > PresbyDane said:
> ...



Now, there, there, you can dry your tears (hands a handkerchief), next time you pass through South Carolina, you can stop by and have dinner with us.


----------



## etexas (Jan 19, 2010)

JBaldwin said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > JBaldwin said:
> ...


 Well....perhaps....it would not be the same now.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jan 19, 2010)

etexas said:


> JBaldwin said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...


----------



## etexas (Jan 20, 2010)

I am going SHAMELESS! People, given I am such a sensitive Lad and my (friend????) J. Baldwin sortta hurt me deep inside last light.....I need at LEAST 4 votes to recover. Please, people. This is a heartfelt appeal from The Uncle, you know him, you love him, and....he needs you right now. Thank you, so long, and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 20, 2010)

Max, I haven't voted yet because I really want to take my time on such an important decision. Now, you NEED votes... I NEED cash, maybe we could help each other. You could send me a little encouragement by paypal OR you could just motivate me with k-cups - you know what I like. Remember, dignity, always dignity.


----------



## etexas (Jan 20, 2010)

BobVigneault said:


> Max, I haven't voted yet because I really want to take my time on such an important decision. Now, you NEED votes... I NEED cash, maybe we could help each other. You could send me a little encouragement by paypal OR you could just motivate me with k-cups - you know what I like. Remember, dignity, always dignity.


A box with 4 Kona cups AND...another with 4 boxes of Donut Shop after your vote shall be sent....express.... (Coffee has Dignity!)


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll not be voting. I just couldn't handle the pressure knowing that future pharmaceuticals may be necessary if I don't vote for the right candidate. Egos are so fragile these days. Knowing that my decision could send someone over the edge of the unpopularity precipice is just too much for me.

But, seriously, there are so many folks here that I would love to visit with over a glass of just about anything, spend some time at the table, enjoy a walk together, get our families together, pray with in person. . . it would be grand. That is one thing I am looking forward to when this part of life is over; I'm pretty sure that we will get to know one another very well at the Marriage Supper. Won't that be cool?!


----------



## etexas (Jan 20, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> I'll not be voting. I just couldn't handle the pressure knowing that future pharmaceuticals may be necessary if I don't vote for the right candidate. Egos are so fragile these days. Knowing that my decision could send someone over the edge of the unpopularity precipice is just too much for me.
> 
> But, seriously, there are so many folks here that I would love to visit with over a glass of just about anything, spend some time at the table, enjoy a walk together, get our families together, pray with in person. . . it would be grand. That is one thing I am looking forward to when this part of life is over; I'm pretty sure that we will get to know one another very well at the Marriage Supper. Won't that be cool?!


 Lawrence.....you need not vote for eveyone....it IS vital you cast one vote for me...fragile is a wrong word, more a Prima-Donna (though a male expression of that sense)....so...you can toss me a vote man...and just tell everyone...."I know! I know! But Max, you know how he is!"


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 20, 2010)

etexas said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > I'll not be voting. I just couldn't handle the pressure knowing that future pharmaceuticals may be necessary if I don't vote for the right candidate. Egos are so fragile these days. Knowing that my decision could send someone over the edge of the unpopularity precipice is just too much for me.
> ...


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 20, 2010)

You people are pathetic. I gave you an unnamed FOURTH party, and you really haven't used up that option as I had hoped. I'm exceedingly disappointed...


----------



## etexas (Jan 20, 2010)

Christusregnat said:


> You people are pathetic. I gave you an unnamed FOURTH party, and you really haven't used up that option as I had hoped. I'm exceedingly disappointed...


 That lame 4th party!!! Get out the Vote........................VOTE :ETEXAS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm cryin' in my beer over here because no one wants to meet me. I'm tellin' ya, I'm seriously losing sleep over my unpopularity.


----------



## Herald (Jan 20, 2010)

Ben, don't sweat it. I'm so unpopular my reflection refuses to show up in my mirror. I've learned to live with it.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 21, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> I'm cryin' in my beer over here because no one wants to meet me. I'm tellin' ya, I'm seriously losing sleep over my unpopularity.


 
Suck it up soldier!


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 21, 2010)

> I'm cryin' in my beer over here because no one wants to meet me. I'm tellin' ya, I'm seriously losing sleep over my unpopularity.



First: (((((((HUGS))))))) (Feeling better now?)

Ben, climb in your car and drive NNE for about a day and a night. We will have you over for dinner and keep you here as long as you can stand it (my bet is that you'll last about 3 1/2 hours). Bring the wife and kids, too!


----------



## CNJ (Jan 21, 2010)

I voted for *Ruby* from Australia as my unnamed contestant. I also voted for *Theognome*, *McFadden*, *Joshua,* and *Lane Keisler*. I like Theognome's creativity and insights from the other three gentlemen. 

*Ruby* wrote the preface to my book and this Social Media friend is very special to me. It is hot in Australia now and cool in Florida. I invited her to Florida. 

In fact, here in Plant City we had a series of below freezing weather and to save the strawberries that we are famous for, the farmers kept watering them night after night. This has caused a number of sink holes around here. Elementary students are now moved to Strawberry Crest High School because of the sink hole near their school. I-4 was down to one east going lane at one point.


----------



## etexas (Jan 21, 2010)

People!!! I "aint" fooling around! vote for me! I want.....7 more votes...I will be happy! SO DO IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## etexas (Jan 21, 2010)

VOTE: Etexas! 2nd Congressional District!


----------



## Berean (Jan 21, 2010)

etexas said:


> VOTE: Etexas! 2nd Congressional District!


 
Shameless pandering!!!!


----------



## etexas (Jan 21, 2010)

Berean said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > VOTE: Etexas! 2nd Congressional District!
> ...


Norm I have about 3 very serious post going! This is a thing that lets me blow steam, center, and reflect....step back and...breath! LOL!


----------



## Berean (Jan 21, 2010)

Max, are you "working", too? (as in "job"?)


----------



## etexas (Jan 21, 2010)

Berean said:


> Max, are you "working", too? (as in "job"?)


 LEMONS>>>>>>>>>>>>>???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Berean (Jan 21, 2010)

Answered! Explains all those goatskin Bible purchases in your "portfolio". You never cease to amaze, Max.  I'm impressed.


----------



## etexas (Jan 21, 2010)

Berean said:


> Answered! Explains all those goatskin Bible purchases in your "portfolio". You never cease to amaze, Max.  I'm impressed.


Norm forgive me if I seemed....harsh....it is a ...touchy subject....I sent a PM to explain my friend. PAX.


----------



## Berean (Jan 21, 2010)

No prob, Max. I'll watch for your check in the mail.


----------



## Mindaboo (Jan 23, 2010)

Jessi, (he beholds) and I have tried a few times to meet up, but it hasn't worked out yet. The truth is I want to meet all of you and sometimes I am overwhelmed with the realization that I will spend eternity with all of you. I can't wait! I want to meet all of you! So, all of you VA PB'ers when are we going to have a cook out or something?


----------



## Montanablue (Jan 23, 2010)

I would love to have a real tea with all of the ladies who hang out in the Tea Parlour. If I make a list, I'm going to forget someone, so I won't.


----------



## Kaalvenist (Jan 23, 2010)

I want to meet gwine and jaybird.


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 23, 2010)

Allaya wasn't one of the choices.


----------



## he beholds (Jan 24, 2010)

Mindaboo said:


> Jessi, (he beholds) and I have tried a few times to meet up, but it hasn't worked out yet. The truth is I want to meet all of you and sometimes I am overwhelmed with the realization that I will spend eternity with all of you. I can't wait! I want to meet all of you! So, all of you VA PB'ers when are we going to have a cook out or something?


 


Montanablue said:


> I would love to have a real tea with all of the ladies who hang out in the Tea Parlour. If I make a list, I'm going to forget someone, so I won't.


 
Mindy, that's what came to mind to me, too--the several near-meetings that we've tried! We still need to do this...And I am actually a lot more with it having a newborn and two toddlers rather than being pregnant and having two toddlers.

And Kathleen, I agree about the real tea party. I also don't want to name names, since I too will forget some, but I would like to nominate your apartment as our meeting place. ROAD TRIP, anyone? 

I will say that I'd especially like to meet Grace Cameron, not only because I am praying for her, but also because Tim said of our newest son, Jude Ransom: 


> Maybe he and little Grace Cameron can court when they're old enough.


I'm holding Tim to that maybe. Hope you don't mind, Anna♥


----------



## etexas (Jan 24, 2010)

Why is the A-TEAM theme song going through my head????


----------



## Ivan (Jan 24, 2010)

Kaalvenist said:


> I want to meet gwine and jaybird.



I believe you will.


----------



## Montanablue (Jan 24, 2010)

> And Kathleen, I agree about the real tea party. I also don't want to name names, since I too will forget some, but I would like to nominate your apartment as our meeting place. ROAD TRIP, anyone?



Please come! We will all have to suck in our stomachs though and skip breakfast - its a teensy place!


----------



## he beholds (Jan 25, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> > And Kathleen, I agree about the real tea party. I also don't want to name names, since I too will forget some, but I would like to nominate your apartment as our meeting place. ROAD TRIP, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Please come! We will all have to suck in our stomachs though and skip breakfast - its a teensy place!


 but it is in Big Sky Country, so it's a good trade-off!


----------

